# Looking for a spoo breeder in Ontario



## Mel0824 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi all! I am looking for a breeder of Standard poodles in Ontario. I am trying to find someone who does all health testing, has low COI, and who stands behind their dogs. I am looking for a dog no smaller than 40-45 lbs bigger than that is fine.
I have a couple of leads that look promising but thought I might get some more good suggestions here. Color is second to a calm loving temperament. I am interested in trying some advanced obedience and possibly pursuing a therapy dog certification.
My husband and I have 3 daughters ages 9, 7 and 2. We have a fully fenced yard and I stay at home during the day. We have recently lost a dear pet, our 11.5 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback named Star, so we are not looking to get a pup right away. I am thinking spring/summer. The kids are wonderful empathetic girls who love all animal and dogs in particular. 
If you have experiences, good or bad please share or if you are a breeder please pm me or give me a link to your website. Thanks!


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

There are several great Ontario breeders on this forum, I'm sure they will weigh in soon. Hope they will toot their own horns b/c they are very well respected for the work they do with the breed.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there: There are a number of good breeders in Ontario. What colours are you thinking? Some do not consider a high COI a problem, others do. And some do a ton of testing, others don't. Sorry for the loss of your beloved Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## Mel0824 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Arreau Standard Poodles! I actually sent you an email last night. Your dogs are lovely and i am excited to chat with you about them. Color is not as important as temperament, although that said I don't really care for solid white or cream.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh yes you did! Well, you are very welcome to come visit anytime. We breed for very low COI's and just finished Cayenne's testing- 11 tests in all....hips, elbows, cardiac, thyroid, SA, eyes, patellas, dentition, von Willebrand, neonatal encephalopathy and degenerative myelopathy. Feel free to check our guys out of the OFA site. 

Our next litter is spoken for, but we have a very exciting breeding planned for Journey in March. She will have all the same testing as Cayenne had, and the cOI on the litter is less than 1%.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG, a pup out of Journey? To. Die. For!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> OMG, a pup out of Journey? To. Die. For!!!


Yes indeed! We are sooooooo excited!!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see those babies! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Journey babies!!!!!! Hurray!!!!!!!!!!


----------

